# So...If money was no object....What's your fantasy knife??



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 18, 2016)

Subject says it.....Interested in what people really want if they didn't have to think about the bucks? For me it's any of the local makers, Randy, Ian, etc. doing their thing and delivering something that they are proud of.


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2016)

Tamahagane steel honyaki, no idea who would make it but I'm sure aframes could make it happen.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Recently said fudge it and ordered a 240 dammy k tip from randy. That's gotta be up there. I'm guessing if money didn't matter I'd want a co-op piece. Maybe a single bevel kiritsuke using damascus from randy or devin and forged from a master like keijiro doi or kato. Handled by one of those Hawaiians and a saya made by lefty with makie-laquer. Realistically I'd also want the core steel to be bobahagame. Cause why not. Wooden kiri box with all the makers personally chiseling their name into the top.(I'd want it with latches folding out) the box would have to be equally as special. Made from really nice japanese cedar or dyed elder Burl. I imagine it would be the equivilant of a new car though. Plus nearly impossible to accomplish.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 18, 2016)

Kato Tamahagane Honyaki? He is definitely capable and has made a honyaki Yanagiba before.


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh, style would be suji, the handle would be western brass bolster with real ivory scales.


----------



## j22582536 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah I'll definitely go with tamahagane honyaki as well


----------



## rick_english (Apr 18, 2016)

A stainless-clad Shig would be nice.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 18, 2016)

Kato Kikuryu 240mm western handle workhorse gyuto.

That or a beautiful 4mm Will Catcheside feather damascus 245mm gyuto.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 18, 2016)

maybe some kind of plain looking kato 240 or a 240 zdp hairline from sukenari. Basic stuff. Maybe tanaka r2 wa but kind of flashy for my taste.


----------



## YG420 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kato kikuryu cleaver


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 18, 2016)

rick_english said:


> A stainless-clad Shig would be nice.



Heh.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 18, 2016)

YG420 said:


> Kato kikuryu cleaver



does that exist? i cant imagine what that thing would weigh in at


----------



## YG420 (Apr 18, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> does that exist? i cant imagine what that thing would weigh in at



Lol no Ive never seen one. Just letting my imagination run wild when theres no need to consider money haha.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 18, 2016)

It looks like most answers are more going for what they'd want if anything was possible (imaginary knives) rather than only price was no object (expensive knives).

If that's how we're playing, I'd go for a Chris Anderson suji made from Bill Burke's Dragonbreath damascus.

Or a custom Kramer.


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok real knives only, I'd get masamoto Ks honyaki gyuto.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 18, 2016)

No idea, really. Something performance tweaked and refinish-friendly.


----------



## Matus (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, I kinda have it already - gyuto from Andy  But if I were 'allowed' to get one more I would call Jon and after looong discussion get something awesome


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 18, 2016)

If it has to exist there's a konosuke 270mm black damascus knife at tosho for 5k that would be my immediate purchase if given infinite money to buy one availible knife, that or that Bill Burke at sgeclast for $5100. Both are stunning.


----------



## preizzo (Apr 18, 2016)

The hattori kd 240 mm gyuto. That knife it s on my wish list since ever &#128516;


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 18, 2016)

Easy: Andy B!


----------



## _PixelNinja (Apr 18, 2016)

Most probably a _deba_, _yanagi_ and _usuba_ from Nenohi's Kaede line.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 18, 2016)

panda said:


> I'd get Masamoto KS honyaki gyuto.


Nice choice!

A Sukenari honyaki gyuto with a simple custom handle.

So many choices.. can't pick one! The Hattori KD is legendary..


----------



## bkultra (Apr 18, 2016)

panda said:


> Ok real knives only, I'd get masamoto Ks honyaki gyuto.



I'll just leave this here.. On a more serious note, they have not made a honyaki gyuto for over a year. When I asked if they would be available again soon I was told not likely. I would love to find out why.


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2016)

If Marko could copy the profile and grind and use Swedish spicy carbon steel that would be siiiiicccckkkk.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 18, 2016)

Marko has the profile down, it's not a direct 1:1 copy (nor does he want it to be). Good luck with that steel request


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2016)

Heh, just exercising imaginative possibilities.


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 18, 2016)

Integral Enryu single bevel set from Hinoura, butt cap would be enryu as well, with some really nasty burl, matcing sayas with miniature enryu keeper pins that look like those rail spikes jon had awhile back.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 18, 2016)

Mizuno suminagashi, Kato dragon, San Mai Haburn western gyuto, Ealy Damascus...


----------



## Anton (Apr 18, 2016)

The rest of the family for this guy


----------



## ozzac2848 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nenohi cowry-x gyuto mirrored polished. With snakewood showgin handle.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'd really like to try a Hon Kasumi Gyuto from Nenohi. Aogami Super, Musk Ox handle


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 19, 2016)

I think I'd go with some damascus from DT! This guy never stops to amaze me, his damascus is art!


----------



## GarrettJames (Apr 19, 2016)

masamoto ao-ko honyaki


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 20, 2016)

Mizuno Ao tamehagane honyaki gyuto with a tapered magnolia wood handle, no horn, but the wood highly buffed. Or better yet maybe someone here can buff up a bamboo handle, jet black lacquer.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 20, 2016)

Would kill for either a Rader/Lisch Feather Damascus (Wa) or any Devin damascus ...


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 20, 2016)

Shig wa 180 gyutos in Kasumi and Kitaeji, same in yo. I know that's 4, but they're all 180 Shigs. 
I just want to compare them all


----------



## Lars (Apr 20, 2016)

Dave Martell 300mm suji.

Lars


----------



## One snake (Apr 23, 2016)

A realy realy old japanese gyuto in mint condition, from a forefader to some famous blacksmith.


----------



## Jacob_x (Apr 24, 2016)

I would love a Masamoto KS honyaki or Mizuno tanrenjo honyaki gyuto. Worrying to hear about the possible cessation of KS honyaki production, might have to try and find one second hand before the price starts to rocket...
On the other hand, if really truly price were no object, I'd take a Masamune katana :rofl:


----------



## pleue (Apr 24, 2016)

Maumasi integral wa 270 gyuto

Or a dt feather Mario 270 gyuto

Or whatever Bill Burke wanted to make

Or a watanabe 270 kintaroame kurouchi gyuto with a Karl or Stefan handle


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 24, 2016)

Noobatarmor black steel honyaki gyuto, natch.

Failing that, a line knife from Will Catcheside in whatever core steel he thought was appropriate clad with that WW1 French cannon iron.


----------



## playford (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd have warrens set of old school carter damascus knives.

God only knows what that set would cost now.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 24, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> Noobatarmor black steel honyaki gyuto, natch.



Black steel?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Black steel?



Absolutely.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 24, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> Absolutely.



What is it?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 24, 2016)

Mythical steel, only workable by one smith. Rumors of requiring unicorn blood to quench satisfactorily persist but are, at present, unverified.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 24, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> Mythical steel, only workable by one smith. Rumors of requiring unicorn blood to quench satisfactorily persist but are, at present, unverified.



:lolsign:


----------



## bkultra (Apr 24, 2016)

Timthebeaver said:


> Mythical steel, only workable by one smith. Rumors of requiring unicorn blood to quench satisfactorily persist but are, at present, unverified.



It's good to see that my joke made a few years ago about this knife having to be quenched in the blood of unicorns is still around.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13395-Black-Steel?highlight=Black+steel


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 24, 2016)

Black steel is no joke.


----------



## boriha (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably Andy billipp damascus gyuto:doublethumbsup::bliss:


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 24, 2016)

Get some of the last extant, real Togo reigou steel and send one half off to Kato and the other to Luke & David at Bloodroot to turn out a 270 workhorse and a 240 fine-tipped integral. Tamamoku or Kurogaki for both.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 24, 2016)

Gesshin Ittestsu Powdered Steel 240 Gyuto

Appears to be as easy to get as unicorn blood.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> Gesshin Ittestsu Powdered Steel 240 Gyuto
> 
> Appears to be as easy to get as unicorn blood.



you can borrow mine


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Black steel?



I suppose it's abbreviated BS (both literally and figuratively) since blue steel is AS 

My dream knife would be a something like differentially hardened non San-Mai DT Damascus made by Cris Anderson. With a Stefan/Mikey/Karl handle made of components from various vendors (BurlSource wood, HHH mammoth/muskox spacer, etc.) with a Marko or Mokuzo saya sharpened by Dave Martell because my skills are not worthy of such a knife.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 24, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I suppose it's abbreviated BS (both literally and figuratively) since blue steel is AS
> 
> My dream knife would be a something like differentially hardened non San-Mai DT Damascus made by Cris Anderson. With a Stefan/Mikey/Karl handle made of components from various vendors (BurlSource wood, HHH mammoth/muskox spacer, etc.) with a Marko or Mokuzo saya sharpened by Dave Martell because my skills are not worthy of such a knife.



I have a better idea.

As we're both on Chris's list, why don't you and I both hit up Walter Sorrells for billets of super high layer random W2/ 1095 (or whatever mix Chris would prefer), which Chris can then forge and heat treat as normal without worrying about maintaining the pattern? 

I already have swords in this material (with Hamon) from Walter.

*EDIT*

I think I'm going to hit up both smiths to see if this collaboration would be possible and if they might be willing.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 24, 2016)

This is an absolutely ridiculously amazing idea...I love Walter Sorrells' work and Cris' work.



MAS4T0 said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> Why don't you and I both hit up Walter Sorrells for billets of super high layer random W2/ 1095 (or whatever mix Chris would prefer), which Chris can then forge and heat treat as normal without worrying about maintaining the pattern?
> 
> ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> As we're both on Chris's list, why don't you and I both hit up Walter Sorrells for billets of super high layer random W2/ 1095 (or whatever mix Chris would prefer), which Chris can then forge and heat treat as normal without worrying about maintaining the pattern?
> 
> ...



I'm interested, provided Cris is willing. I'm a HUGE fan of honyaki anything and I prefer the really tight random Damascus patterns, so it could be quite the special knife. I'll have to see what it would add to the cost but worst case I'd just come down in size a bit. I'm still a ways down on the list so we'll see what happens between now and then.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 24, 2016)

Since I already own two Billipps, and a Rader, I'd likely go with one from Mareko Maumasi, and/or Bob Kramer. Honestly, I'd like a Kramer from when Mareko was apprenticing under Bob.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I already have swords in this material (with Hamon) from Walter.



PICTURE!!!!! Seriously.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 24, 2016)

I also just remembered that I had actually asked Walter if he made/would make kitchen knives but he was not interested at the time. This seems like the perfect solution (even better than a compromise)



MAS4T0 said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> As we're both on Chris's list, why don't you and I both hit up Walter Sorrells for billets of super high layer random W2/ 1095 (or whatever mix Chris would prefer), which Chris can then forge and heat treat as normal without worrying about maintaining the pattern?
> 
> ...


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 25, 2016)

I just spoke with Cris and with a couple conditions Cris is all for working with a billet from Walter. (I just sent an email to Walter to see what's possible)

Cris is quite busy with his new stainless AEB-L line (I think he is in the middle of making a handful of 220 XH stainless gyutos), but can work them in since I'm literally the next person in line for a custom. It would be more efficient to do them all at once, so at least if MAS4T0 and Tanner you guys are interested we could get this squared away quite quickly assuming Walter is game.


----------



## Hianyiaw (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow mike that is an interesting idea. I used to be cris's books for a custom but had to push back the slot indefinitely to use the cash to pay for a surgery which pretty much blows. If there's a collaboration going on I wouldn't mind jumping back on the ship again.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 25, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> PICTURE!!!!! Seriously.



Ok. 

I'll try, it's hard though as the layers are so tight I have difficulty getting them to show in photos.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 25, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I just spoke with Cris and with a couple conditions Cris is all for working with a billet from Walter. (I just sent an email to Walter to see what's possible)
> 
> Cris is quite busy with his new stainless AEB-L line (I think he is in the middle of making a handful of 220 XH stainless gyutos), but can work them in since I'm literally the next person in line for a custom. It would be more efficient to do them all at once, so at least if MAS4T0 and Tanner you guys are interested we could get this squared away quite quickly assuming Walter is game.



I'm interested, I also PMed MAS4T0 so if someone could keep me in the loop (I don't see the point of all three of us asking the same questions)


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 25, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I'm interested, I also PMed MAS4T0 so if someone could keep me in the loop (I don't see the point of all three of us asking the same questions)



In terms of contacting the makers, Mike beat me to it, so I too figured it's best to not ask the same questions at the same time.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry everyone for well and truly hijacking this thread. :threadjacked:

I'll do my best to get a picture of what to expect (Mike and Tanner), so you're prepared if this goes ahead.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok guys, I missed the window to edit, but here goes - this should give some idea of how fine the hada is and the kind of hamon you can expect.





(The sword doesn't usually sit on my desk between me and the computer/ monitor).


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hinoura River Jump for me


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 25, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I just spoke with Cris and with a couple conditions Cris is all for working with a billet from Walter. (I just sent an email to Walter to see what's possible)
> 
> Cris is quite busy with his new stainless AEB-L line (I think he is in the middle of making a handful of 220 XH stainless gyutos), but can work them in since I'm literally the next person in line for a custom. It would be more efficient to do them all at once, so at least if MAS4T0 and Tanner you guys are interested we could get this squared away quite quickly assuming Walter is game.



Wow, I'd be interested in a 180 in AEB-L. My wife usually uses a Carter funayuki but for many tasks it's kind of limited. I'd totally buy her a smaller gyuto in stainless (she doesn't do carbon....just one of those things.)

Mike


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 26, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Wow, I'd be interested in a 180 in AEB-L. My wife usually uses a Carter funayuki but for many tasks it's kind of limited. I'd totally buy her a smaller gyuto in stainless (she doesn't do carbon....just one of those things.)
> 
> Mike



You should definitely contact Cris about that, I'm sure he could make the perfect knife. =)


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 26, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> (The sword doesn't usually sit on my desk between me and the computer/ monitor).



Sure it doesn't....we believe you lol. 

Terrific looking steel. I really want a Katana but just can't justify spending that kind of money when I don't have that many cakes to cut.

Mike


----------



## XooMG (Apr 26, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> You should definitely contact Cris about that, I'm sure he could make the perfect knife. =)


Cris is pretty flexible, but the AEB-L is not intended to be a custom line, but rather a semi-production arrangement with specific lengths available. However, he may yet do some "market research" to determine what lengths have the highest demand in the future (e.g. he may drop the 220 length in favor of a 210/200/180 if there's a lot of demand).

Right now his lengths are planned as 240/220/150/120/90, but I think customers are trying to turn this into a second custom line, and he wants to retain his honyaki as his "true" custom option.

I'm not his sales rep or anything though, so feel free to contact him and ask.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree. the stainless shouldn't probably be a custom line. I'm just interested in a nice knife for my wife so she'll stop complaining about all the little blue boxes I have. Lol.


----------

